# fellow Degu owners



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is from another thread on here.










Do you think the Degu is male or female?

The cone and anus look abit too close for what I am used too with my pair of males. What do you think?


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I would say female, although the picture quality is absolutley terrible, no offence.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL I did not take it and the OP is trying to get me another. 

I am torn between male or female. I think female cos it's smaller gap than I am used to, then I change my mind because their is a gap of sorts.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

There is a gap on females it's just smaller then males... The males is massive compared to females (in adult goo's anyway)


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> There is a gap on females it's just smaller then males... The males is massive compared to females (in adult goo's anyway)


I am aware of that, it's just that the photo does not make it easy 

The Degu is about 12 months old so fully grown. Still waiting for another photo which will hopefully help get a better idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks female to me, but a better picture would clear it up


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

that was my first thought but then i start querying "is the photo making the gap look smaller".


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

At that age I'd say def female. I thought it was a young girl... ye I'd probably go towards female


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will be getting another photo tomorrow. But the owner has followed my advice and read the pages on degutopia about sexing, and is leaning towards male. We will see once I get the other photo


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

new photo as promised, which i think clears it up that it's a female  .........


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Much better pic 

100% female


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

+1, no doubt, it's a female !


----------

